

Dr. Dre confirms $3.2bn purchase by Apple, becoming hip-hop's first billionaire - iamben
http://www.freshnessmag.com/2014/05/09/dr-dre-confirms-3-2-billion-deal-apple-becoming-hip-hops-first-billionaire/

======
phrasz
I guess we can't Forget(sic) About Dre?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFcv5Ma8u8k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFcv5Ma8u8k)
[Explict Version]

